# Beautiful 6 year old purebred from Champion Blood Lines



## Sasha Trussell

*My ex stole my Beautiful Shepherd a year ago so after 7 months I had to move on because my life felt empty and got a 8 week male Shepherd who is now 6 months.
I came home 2 nights ago and there was my other Shepherd tied to my front porch.
I took him in and of course he was happy to see me but did a low growl at my puppy so I am scared to keep them together and to top matters off I was in an accident and broke my shoulder and elbow and I can’t handle 2 especially just by eying my other Shepherd he is at least 130 lbs
I love them both dearly and it breaks my heart to have to post this but I need a great human to take my 6 year old. I live in PA and would love to hear from honest and caring people who have a vet recommendation
If anyone special is out there please call or text me at REMOVED or email at REMOVED
Thanks so much*

PERSONAL INFO REMOVED BY MODERATOR.

PM the OP for more information.


----------



## Jax08

Why aren't you rehoming the puppy instead of the adult? First in, last out....

Call Char-Wills rescue and see what they can do to help you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

I agree with Jax but having a puppy with all ur medical stuff its a lot harder to handle and train a puppy. Your older is much more easier to handle as you recover. Makes no sense rhyme or reason to boot him out. You also you were devastated by loosing him and now your lucky to have him back and you choose the puppy. Sad


----------



## Jax08

Do NOT give this dog away on a forum, craigslist, facebook...you have no idea who the person is. 

Char Wills is one of the best rescues in PA right now.








Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania


We provide a safe haven for stray and owner-surrendered German Shepherd dogs, and find new loving homes for them.




www.charwillsrescue.com


----------



## Greta’s mom

Sasha Trussell said:


> *My ex stole my Beautiful Shepherd a year ago so after 7 months I had to move on because my life felt empty and got a 8 week male Shepherd who is now 6 months.
> I came home 2 nights ago and there was my other Shepherd tied to my front porch.
> I took him in and of course he was happy to see me but did a low growl at my puppy so I am scared to keep them together and to top matters off I was in an accident and broke my shoulder and elbow and I can’t handle 2 especially just by eying my other Shepherd he is at least 130 lbs
> I love them both dearly and it breaks my heart to have to post this but I need a great human to take my 6 year old. I live in PA and would love to hear from honest and caring people who have a vet recommendation
> If anyone special is out there please call or text me at REMOVED or email at REMOVED
> Thanks so much*
> 
> PERSONAL INFO REMOVED BY MODERATOR.
> 
> PM the OP for more information.


Can’t figure who needs more help, you or your dog. God bless I hope you get well.


----------



## Honey Maid

Contact the breeder of the 6 month old, tell them your circumstances, I'm sure they would want, and take, the puppy back!


----------



## Fodder

this situation has already been resolved and OP is no longer active. closing.


----------

